# forgot how to do Audio



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Feel like I have done so many remotestarters lately I forgot how to do Audio.


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Stick someone else on the remote starts and take their audio install... problem solved.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd rather stop doing audio altogether during remote start season. I make WAY more money doing starters than I do doing low end boring cheap-ass audio jobs.

The audio jobs we get don't interest me much. 

Jay


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I remember when I was working for CC back in the late 90's we were having a huge Xmas season an had to put out at least 5 cars per bay every hour times 3 indoor bays and 3 outside temp bays. Me and my buddy Jason were in the outside temp bays which were FREEZING because we were in a roped off parking lot area (nice temp bay there CC). Anyone outside did head units only, the more complicated security and multi amp installs stayed inside. 

We had 24 head units to do and 11 of them were late 90's honda's and we happen to have just gotten Metra's new smart harness's in that year.  Those old hondas would puke the stereo out of the dash with one screw in the back you could reach from under the center console. Combine that with the smart harnesses we had for honda's and we popped out all 11 head unit installs in 23 minutes flat 

That was the only time I ever had fun doing a B.S. install because we each took 5 hondas and raced to the finish. Awesome fun with that many slam-o-rama installs and us racing each other.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Youll know you're doing too many rstarts when your headunit installs start coming back with clocks at 12.00


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

They leave that way, I figure the owner will have to read the friggin manual that way 

Jay


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

think about it =) 
you missed the joke =)


----------

